# 2012 R3 and HED Belgium +?



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

Will they fit? I currently have the standard Belgium and they work great but curious if the + will fit on my bike?


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Don't know about the 2012 R3, but I have a set for my 2014 R3 and they have plenty of clearance.


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

OldChipper said:


> Don't know about the 2012 R3, but I have a set for my 2014 R3 and they have plenty of clearance.


Im currently replacing my HED C2 rim with the same model. But I'm debating if I should replace it with the Belgium + rim? Right now is the best time to do it if I were to pull the trigger. But, is there a larger benefit that would befit the extra cost?

especially for changing out my front rim which is in great shape?


----------



## seleniak (Jun 22, 2008)

Did you go with the wider C2+ and did it fit?


----------

